# Kawkawlin creek flooding area



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Has anybody hunting there before? I would like to try thursday for the first time. Is the water deep enough for a canoe? Or is it low water like a lot of other spots? Thanks for the info.


----------



## ducslayer (Sep 28, 2009)

the water is deep in some places..by Thursday it should be shootout. Doesn't hold birds very long after opener Good Luck


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hunt near their tons of shooting opening weekend. For the first 2 hours of legal shooting I don't think there was more 5 minutes between shots. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

eagle eyes said:


> Has anybody hunting there before? .


yes



eagle eyes said:


> Is the water deep enough for a canoe? Or is it low water like a lot of other spots?


deep in spots

It is very popular. Save yourself some grief...go mid-season on a weekday 

You really should've scouted it out on your own, in August or September, and answered these questions.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep gotta do some scouting on your own. Well known spot that gets enough pressure without talking about ir on public boards


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

All I know is I laugh whenever I see a sign for it


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Instead of starting a new thread, I figured I'd just revive this old one.

I was up on Wixom Lake for Labor Day and figured I'd take a drive over to the KCF for a little scouting. My first stop was the boat launch off of Shearer road and the was surprised to find the entire area was bone dry. I've never seen it like that before. Most years you can float your hat if you're not careful in there..... Whats the scoop? Is it being drained on purpose? I know they are lowering the levels of the lakes up there (Wixom, Secord, etc..) this fall, so maybe its related???


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

a strong west wind can drop the level in marshes on the west end of the bay by as much as 2' in 24 hours. i have seen hunters with floating decoys outside of their view wind up with them on their sides in a mudflat by noon time

and lake levels change. for years, i hunted the NP marsh and walked out in tennis shoes, bone dry in the path with only a 60 yard stretch where i had to walk off the trail to be dry. but there are pictures of high water times showing that the same area had no marsh at all, open water that might have been 4' deep. 

i have not been there yet this year, but suspect the dry land is now knee deep, possibly needing a boat or a canoe to get out - especially with any wind coming from the east, including NNE and SSE


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheHighLIfe said:


> i have not been there yet this year, but suspect the dry land is now knee deep, possibly needing a boat or a canoe to get out - especially with any wind coming from the east, including NNE and SSE


I don't think so. It did not appear to me to be wind driven. It did not appear that there had been any water in there is some time. The entire area was covered in waist high grass and wildflowers that looked like they have been growing undisturbed all summer long, but I'll check it out again in a couple weeks.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I believe they were working on the dam/water control structure. Call the Nayanquing Point DNR office and ask Brandy what's going on over there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*I just got an email from the DNR about low water levels at some state areas. Here's what it says for Kawkawlin Creek

Kawkawlin Creek Flooding State Wildlife Management Area* in Midland County had seen some upgrades in the last few seasons and construction is complete. Currently, boards are in place to collect water, although levels still are not up to traditional or historic levels. Recent rains will continue to fill the flooding, but water levels remain extremely low. For more information, contact Bruce Barlow, 989-426-9205.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup, got the same email. Are they reading my posts?!? LOL


----------

